# Native Stone from St. Maartin



## classiclincoln (May 14, 2012)

We were in St. Maartin over spring break and brought back a necklace made of the stone that is native to the island.  Can't remember (or find on line) the name of this blue stone.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (May 14, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## classiclincoln (May 15, 2012)

"Is this what you are looking for?"

I dunno, it looks like it, but everyone we spoke to (at the flea markets) told us it was native to St. Maartin.


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2012)

The website linked is from a jewelry store in St. Maarten. There's an email address at the bottom. Maybe someone there could help you.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 15, 2012)

I've seen Larimar sold at the market stands in St.Maarten but I've never heard of it being found there.   The jewelry designer whose website you linked to is no longer in St. Maarten.  He relocated his business to Germany and closed his store, although he's probably still responding to his website.


----------



## SDMiller (May 17, 2012)

*Love my  Larimar*

When we were in St Thomas about 5 years ago we bought it because it was claimed to be native stone of St Thomas.  Regardless I have a beautiful ring set in sterling silver.  The next year I went back and bought a matching necklace and earings.  Everyone comments on the unusual  design of the stone.  It is a very strong stone - for I wear it often, being a clumsey person I am constantly knocking it against something - no cracks yet  

SD


----------

